# Grouse and Pheasant



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you hunt for these birds. I am a grouse hunter by heart. Since moving here from WV I have started hunting pheasant and find these birds quite smart. Let me know what you think of these two birds and if you hunt with dogs like I do.
English Setters what a dog to spend a snowy day with.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I hunt both Grouse and Pheasant and they are masters of using structure to hide themselves. I also use a dog, his name is Comet and he is a Spaniel mix with a lot of heart.

PL...........


----------



## gunner70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to Ohio Walter. I hunt grouse and pheasants but would rather hunt grouse. I think Im about the only solo grouse hunter on the boards here. Meaning im a two legged bird dog. And I do alright. I took 14 or 15 last year. 3 or 4 hunting with a long time friend who has a short hair.( he got around 22 or 23)  The rest on my own. I know there was a few hunters that was complaining about the numbers last year, But between us we found a few good spots on public and private lands. Good luck to ya. And Hey bassin pro good luck to you also. With less than a month to go I cant wait.


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

I enjoy hunting either. I do like to hunt grouse the best though. I had a hard time locating them last year, but did manage 2 over my setter cyclone. His first year hunting grouse and with each trip he showed great improvement. What smart dog but his stubbornness is his downfall. 
There are pockets of grouse out there like gunner said, but when I have to travel 2.5 to 4 hours to get to the areas that they might be, and don't have the time to do it every weekend, it is hard to locate the pockets. I will end up missing the first couple of weeks of the season due to traveling for work, but we have to make a living somehow.
Good luck to you guys, and save some for me. Kidding.

Dave


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I trained a english pointer, stuburn does not even come close. He would try you as soon as he came off of the truck. Man did he have a nose. Never put him on grouse but if a pheasant was in the area he would find it. I prove that I could train him but I will stick to english setters. Setters just want to please and be loved. Happy hunting guys and gals.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gunner! I am fired up about this season, I also have a new spot, that a buddy went squirrel hunting and jumped a grouse and said there was alot of new growth and he was just walking down the dirt road/path and he told me exactly where that was so I'm pumped to try that out. I'm also ready to get to walking and find some new spots for myself. I have learned alot about grouse hunting without dogs, but have never gone by myself yet, always with another person. I'm ready for this grousin' season!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I found a place loaded with grouse and woodcock and it's only about 900 miles away! Chippewa National Forest in Minnesota. Going there in two weeks. Used to hunt grouse in Northeast Ohio when I was in high school (late 70's) but I hardly ever see them now.


----------

